# rpm4 was support for building rpm without Berkeley DB (–disable-bdb)



## zoujiaqing (Jan 29, 2020)

How to using ports to disable Berkeley DB?

Maybe LMDB is a better choice.


----------



## mark_j (Jan 29, 2020)

You would use ports archivers/rpm4 then patch accordingly for lmdb.   Why is lmdb better? License?


----------

